# What do you guys avg per hour nowadays



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

What’s everyone’s hourly gross/net

And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I can squeeze 22/hr gross in Houston, tips included, but I have this market figured out to the 'T'. I drive a hybrid and reduce my costs as much as possible while maximizing my deductions.

I've 18 months left on my B.S. in Computer Science. If I'm not driving I'm studying and coding, sitting with my laptop in my car at the airport.

I work 30 hours a week and carry 15 units/semester.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Many drivers think of their income in the form you are asking, $$/hr. If you really wanted to start thinking like a businessman you should be asking what is your revenue/mi. That is much more an accurate reflection on your true return but most drivers don't even track it. Want to make money? Get Smart!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

$25-$30 and hour, about 17 hours a week.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

1,000,000 dollars.... per mile!.... I haul highly illicit, yet lucrative cargo for some regulars. No one suspects... the uber driver.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many drivers think of their income in the form you are asking, $$/hr. If you really wanted to start thinking like a businessman you should be asking what is your revenue/mi. That is much more an accurate reflection on your true return but most drivers don't even track it. Want to make money? Get Smart!


Of course we track it, although its difficult to quantify repairs and depreciation.

$$$/hr is the only way to compare on the road results with other drivers.

For instance, I do all the maintenance myself. A driver who depends on mechanics will be making less.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many drivers think of their income in the form you are asking, $$/hr. If you really wanted to start thinking like a businessman you should be asking what is your revenue/mi. That is much more an accurate reflection on your true return but most drivers don't even track it. Want to make money? Get Smart!


 Ubermonkey ask for gross and net. Doesn't that cover both ends? You subtract expenses from gross and you will get the net you're looking for.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Of course we track it, although its difficult to quantify repairs and depreciation.
> 
> $$$/hr is the only way to compare on the road results with other drivers.
> 
> For instance, I do all the maintenance myself. A driver who depends on mechanics will be making less.


Do as you like. $$$/hr means nothing unless you want to compare yourself to what you could be making at Walmart and it is also very misleading as its just a Gross.

Revenue per mile is what a business would track. I kept a spreadsheet and tracked faithfully daily revenue/total miles driven driveway to driveway. That gives you actionable data on hand. Several years ago this is how I crafted my strategy in my market. On days you are doing better than $1.00/mile = great. .72+ / mile ok, .60 or less is unacceptable and .50 or less is horrendous. It's actual data you can make decisions with. What strategy worked or did not? places? times? I know what strategies worked for me over the years and hard cold facts is how I discovered it. If you don't record data you are just making assumptions based on feelings and memory which can be quit faulty. I'll take actual data any day. Most will never understand. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

With too many drivers I am lucky to get 1 badge per hour


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Here in New Jersey about 5 dollars an hour.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Do as you like. $$$/hr means nothing unless you want to compare yourself to what you could be making at Walmart and it is also very misleading as its just a Gross.
> 
> Revenue per mile is what a business would track. I kept a spreadsheet and tracked faithfully daily revenue/total miles driven driveway to driveway. That gives you actionable data on hand. Several years ago this is how I crafted my strategy in my market. On days you are doing better than $1.00/mile = great. .72+ / mile ok, .60 or less is unacceptable and .50 or less is horrendous. It's actual data you can make decisions with. What strategy worked or did not? places? times? I know what strategies worked for me over the years and hard cold facts is how I discovered it. If you don't record data you are just making assumptions based on feelings and memory which can be quit faulty. I'll take actual data any day. Most will never understand. Whatever works for you.


I don't think you understand my post.

I track mechanicals and have a rough idea of depreciation, but until your car has broken down, until you are actually able to sell it, you don't know what mechanical/depreciation costs will be.

I could go back and subtract my maintenance from earnings over past five months to get my actual revenue, but it doesnt predict future repairs or depreciation. The best I can do is estimate 25% of my earnings are going to other expenses and watch to see if it is less.

If I were to attempt to quote actual net/revenue, it would be false and misleading because future repairs may be more/less, and it doesn't comprehend depreciation.

Yes, someone who is scooting around in a 2005 corolla is going to "brag" about his net, but net doesn't effectively quantify driving performance like gross does.

This is why people talk about gross, with the understanding that net is less. Also, because of the tax benefits of 1099 work, its difficult to compare hourly rate to that of a traditional job.

Gross earnings (tips / fares) is the only accurate way to compare driver/market performance.

Personally, I am making 23+/hr month over month, roughly full time (excepting summer). To estimate my net, I subtract 20% from that. While this would appear to be ~18/hr, I realize I will be paying little to no taxes on that. So it is probably more equivalant to a W2 job paying 25/hr. But the comparison is difficult because it depends on the actual income for the year.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Of course we track it, although its difficult to quantify repairs and depreciation.
> 
> $$$/hr is the only way to compare on the road results with other drivers.
> 
> For instance, I do all the maintenance myself. A driver who depends on mechanics will be making less.


It is not difficult to define depreciation. Simply do a kelly blue book pricing on your car if it has 50,000 miles on it. Then, see what it is worth with 60,000 miles, then 70,000 miles...all the way to 150,000 miles if you have to. SIMPLE! GET SMART! :smiles:

Also, I bought a 2016 Ford Fiesta (manual transmission) with only 22,000 miles on it for $8,500.

If your vehicle is greater than $12,000 value...good luck!!

Sorry, but for this job, you HAVE TO BUY A CHEAP VEHICLE...so there is less depreciation! There is no alternative! Depreciation is your BIGGEST EXPENSE! Sorry, it just is....I mean...vehicle repair can be also...but, if it is...then get out of this business immediately!

An example with my car is....when it has 130,000 miles it will still be worth at least $4,000. So, the most I lose in depreciation from right now (I currently have 28,000 miles) until I drive another 100,000 miles is....dun dun dun....$4,500.00

So, every mile I drive, I am losing 4.5 cents in depreciation! MATH, boys and girls! It is your friend!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> It is not difficult to define depreciation. Simply do a kelly blue book pricing on your car if it has 50,000 miles on it. Then, see what it is worth with 60,000 miles, then 70,000 miles...all the way to 150,000 miles if you have to. SIMPLE! GET SMART! :smiles:


But you would also have to know how many miles you were planning to drive before selling, which is unknown. The depreciation curve is not a straight line.

Also, if the car is used for everyday life (non-rideshare) it further tweaks the equation.

There is a point where tracking minutae can be misleading.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

OldBay said:


> But you would also have to know how many miles you were planning to drive before selling, which is unknown. The depreciation curve is not a straight line.
> 
> There is a point where tracking minutae can be misleading.


Then, pick your selling point mileage....are you going to sell it at 100,000 miles? Then, stop there with your evaluation. I am just showing you how to get there...you decide your own personal stuff...i already did mine to 130,000 miles. It is 4.5 cents a mile for me in depreciation.

Most people payed much more for their vehicle than I did though!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

After all expenses (fuel, parts, depreciation, maintenance) I made about $18/hr. last week. That's driving peak times and eeking out every surge and promotion I can. If I drove full time (during the day) it would be much less. Also, those expenses don't count the time I have to take to work on the car and clean it, which is probably an average of a couple hours a week.

I don't really keep track of $$ per hour though. I use a spreadsheet to calculate expense/fares ratio. I hover around 23% - 25%. In other words, for every $100 I make in fares, I'm only making $75 - $77 after expenses. BUT, that's not separating out the normal use of my car for other things like driving to work and other personal use. Based on miles, I estimate that about 1/5 of the use of the car is non-RS which would bring the expense ratio down to around 20% if only considering RS expenses. 



OldBay said:


> But you would also have to know how many miles you were planning to drive before selling, which is unknown. The depreciation curve is not a straight line.
> 
> Also, if the car is used for everyday life (non-rideshare) it further tweaks the equation.
> 
> There is a point where tracking minutae can be misleading.





kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Then, pick your selling point mileage....are you going to sell it at 100,000 miles? Then, stop there with your evaluation. I am just showing you how to get there...you decide your own personal stuff...i already did mine to 130,000 miles. It is 4.5 cents a mile for me in depreciation.
> 
> Most people payed much more for their vehicle than I did though!


That's the great thing about driving a car with 215,000 miles. Depreciation isn't much of a factor anymore :joyful:

Of course, it was when I bought it three years ago at 58,000 miles.....:confusion:


----------



## Mikeiagulli64 (Jul 27, 2019)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


The pay im in florida changed to lower new rate plan . Ive been sitting since 1100am for lunch one ping new rate 425 only last week i had alot of pings made 140 a day now i got a total today 4.50. Sad they.playing with us uber is .


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> So, every mile I drive, I am losing 4.5 cents in depreciation! MATH, boys and girls! It is your friend!


My car is old, probably won't be eligible next year in my market. Its at or near the bottom of the depreciation curve and because I do all the work myself, I'd like to get 250K out of it, even if that involves a transmission or motor swap in the future. I will keep driving it after my RS days are over. It difficult to quantify the depreciation caused by rideshare if it accounts for 1/5th of the vehicles miles over a 15-20 year period.

When someone tells me their gross, I know that's just what it is, an indication of their driving ability and market.

I never said net is not important. No one did.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's a good thing that U/L doesn't have mileage restrictions. Only age :biggrin:

I'm going to try to push mine past 300,000. At the current rate, that shouldn't be a problem. Engine sounds like a sewing machine, doesn't burn a drop of oil and the transmission shifts as well as it did when I bought it. Honda FTW.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


This week - $0 Gross/$0 Net
9/9 - 9/15 - $0 Gross/$0 Net
9/2 - 9/8 - $0 Gross/$0 Net


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> On days you are doing better than $1.00/mile = great. .72+ / mile ok, .60 or less is unacceptable and .50 or less is horrendous. It's actual data you can make decisions with. What strategy worked or did not? places? times? I know what strategies worked for me over the years and hard cold facts is how I discovered it.


Furthermore, net$$/mi is not the "be all, end all" metric, mainly because different kinds of driving burn gas and cause mechanicals at different rates.

City driving, gets about half the mileage, puts more wear on the transmission/brakes/suspension as highway driving does (its also much higher risk of accident and passenger damage). But less miles has less of an effect on resale. Its a complicated relationship. For instance, all the potholes in downtown bmore and DC made my suspension age must faster. And the brakes too. But I do less miles on those trips and it impact book depreciation less.

If I'm tooling around town, doing short trips with tips, my gross$/mi will be much higher than if I'm doing highway trips that involve a higher% of unpaid miles. (1.25+/mi vs .9/mi). The actual ratio also depends heavily on shift length. If I'm on the road longer, dead miles goes down.

But I'm also burning gas much faster, and miles/tank is lower. Most cars get around twice the milage on the highway.

What can be compared is gros$$/hr. How long was I on the road today, how much did I make? How does that compare to my historic results?

You could probably do a pHD level statistical analysis to find the best strategy and approach, but if you are investing that much time in your rideshare endeavor, you could be investing that brainpower in other things.

Yes, data is important, but there are also diminishing returns.

In my opinion, gross/hr is one of the better metrics to track because net/mile is highly variable based on the type of driving.

In the end, this is just a job for cash to survive, fretting over the minutae is not time well spent.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Furthermore, net$$/mi is not the "be all, end all" metric, mainly because different kinds of driving burn gas and cause mechanicals at different rates.
> 
> City driving, gets about half the mileage, puts more wear on the transmission/brakes/suspension as highway driving does (its also much higher risk of accident and passenger damage). But less miles has less of an effect on resale. Its a complicated relationship. For instance, all the potholes in downtown bmore and DC made my suspension age must faster. And the brakes too. But I do less miles on those trips.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lecture professor it's been very informative! You seem quite the expert! Perhaps a video series on Youtube is in your future.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I work days only. M-F 8am-6pm (7-8 hours online 12-16 trips per shift.)
Daily operating expenses: car payment, insurance includes endorsement, oil changes, tires, fuel: $20.27 per day (including depreciation)
$11.50 - $13.50 average gross income per trip 
Mileage write off 2018 $19,500.00


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

People tend to exaggerate depreciation....Yes i made 23 bucks an hour but after Depreciation I Only made 3 bucks per hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then all the politicians hear this whine and pass laws that strip us of our independence and take even more money out of our pocket.......

That being said in some markets the rate per mile is a joke. I support a national minimum of 1 dollar per mile after ubers cut........


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Thanks for the lecture professor it's been very informative! You seem quite the expert! Perhaps a video series on Youtube is in your future.


Anyone can geek out on this stuff. I was just following your lead.

My whole message was NOT to geek out on it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many drivers think of their income in the form you are asking, $$/hr. If you really wanted to start thinking like a businessman you should be asking what is your revenue/mi. That is much more an accurate reflection on your true return but most drivers don't even track it. Want to make money? Get Smart!


It's what I was coming here to say. $ per hour is employee thinking. This is not a valid metric for measuring success while running a business.

My average profit margin this year is 57% YTD Yesterday featured several excellent XL runs. My Margin yesterday was 64.2%


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> It's what I was coming here to say. *$ per hour is employee thinking. *


Yadda yadda.

$/hr is an excellent way to evaluate the opportunity cost of driving rideshare. Time is money.

Employee thinking? Whatever.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Yadda yadda.
> 
> $/hr is an excellent way to evaluate the opportunity cost of driving rideshare. Time is money.
> 
> Employee thinking? Whatever.


Yes, if you account for actual net while actually driving. Myself, I don't mind sitting for 4 hrs doing something else, while being available do this one lucrative drive that will yield me max $/km.

Ie. I rather make $100 in 5 hrs while actually driving 2 hrs, than $125 in 5 hrs while driving all 5 hrs. The 3 hrs of waiting in the first case I can put to much better use.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> It's what I was coming here to say. $ per hour is employee thinking. This is not a valid metric for measuring success while running a business.
> 
> My average profit margin this year is 57% YTD Yesterday featured several excellent XL runs. My Margin yesterday was 64.2%


If you are making less than $100,000/year...then....YES...you should figure out the value of your time, as in dollars per hour. Sorry...you are wrong on this one. If you are making more than $100,000...then you don't necessarily need to know how much/hour...as, at that price range, you do not need to evaluate how to maximize dollars/hour...as you are good...yeah, $100,000+/year is good money!


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

$8.00, 2 request for Meth/Weed and a dirty floor mat...


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Many drivers think of their income in the form you are asking, $$/hr. If you really wanted to start thinking like a businessman you should be asking what is your revenue/mi. That is much more an accurate reflection on your true return but most drivers don't even track it. Want to make money? Get Smart!


I understand the theoretical/business reason for this, and for a full time driver, I can see it happening. But for a part timer like me who only works Friday and Saturday nights, thinking this way doesn't really change anything concrete. I don't think it will increase my revenue per hour nor per mile. It will just give me a different way of looking at the numbers. My driving location and strategery isn't based on hourly or per mile income. It's based on "make the most possible in the limited time I have to drive". I don't see how "I grossed $1.06/mile" vs "I grossed $22/hr this weekend" makes any practical difference.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


Like ten per hour


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

OldBay said:


> But you would also have to know how many miles you were planning to drive before selling, which is unknown. The depreciation curve is not a straight line.


Does having the mindset "I don't sell my cars, I drive them until catastrophic failure" make any difference in this? I guess maybe in that I would be replacing them sooner than if I didn't drive for U/L at all.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i never cash out i only drive for the uber pro stars . and i get badges . lol 
funny


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

ubermonkey said:


> *What do you guys avg per hour nowadays*


I average 400 eye twitches, 17 back spasms, 3 headaches, and 1 Charley horse per hour.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber Only

Some recent weeks, rounded slightly to protect the innocent:

1) $800 in 50 hours = $16/hr before expenses.
2) $600 in 60 hours = $10/hr before expenses
3) $850 in 50 hours = $17/hr before expenses
4) $1050 in 60 hours = $17.50/hr before expenses
5) $650 in 55 hours = $11.81/hr before expenses

Total = (800+850+1050+600+650)/(50+50+60+60+55) = $14.37/hr before expenses. I estimate $10.06/hr after expenses. The problem is, that only includes app on hours. It doesn't include all the time I spent cleaning vomit out of my car, dead heading back from long trips with the app off in areas with no cell reception, etc.

Yeah, I know, I'm slacking. A few months ago I was doing like 80-100 hours per week on Uber. UberPro has kind of waned my enthusiasm for having the Uber app on, plus the recent anti-gun announcements from Uber have me doing GrubHub when possible.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

My question is: why are you so obsessed with an hourly rate? You’re a contractor, you don’t get paid an hourly rate so why fixate on it?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> My question is: why are you so obsessed with an hourly rate? You're a contractor, you don't get paid an hourly rate so why fixate on it?


I try to obsess over a total figure that is a daily goal plus the previous day's gas.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Do as you like. $$$/hr means nothing unless you want to compare yourself to what you could be making at Walmart and it is also very misleading as its just a Gross.
> 
> Revenue per mile is what a business would track. I kept a spreadsheet and tracked faithfully daily revenue/total miles driven driveway to driveway. That gives you actionable data on hand. Several years ago this is how I crafted my strategy in my market. On days you are doing better than $1.00/mile = great. .72+ / mile ok, .60 or less is unacceptable and .50 or less is horrendous. It's actual data you can make decisions with. What strategy worked or did not? places? times? I know what strategies worked for me over the years and hard cold facts is how I discovered it. If you don't record data you are just making assumptions based on feelings and memory which can be quit faulty. I'll take actual data any day. Most will never understand. Whatever works for you.


You make this same stupid argument often.
It's not just revenue/mile, and the rest means nothing.
If I had 1 minimum fare ride for $3.98 going .5 miles in 1 hour, to you that's "great".
Rev/hour is equally important to rev/mile.
All the numbers have meaning as a collective whole, and should be factored in to determine success.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

my area's seasonal, and I only do weekends/nights -- in-season, net $/hr averages $18-$20/hr, out-season, $15/hr


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Too easy


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


majority of drivers are notoriously bad with math or too embarrassed to admit they drive for below minimum wage _K_hosrowshahi and Kalanick like i that way

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/22/uber-lyft-ipo-drivers-unionize-low-pay-expenses
https://www.moneysense.ca/spend/shopping/auto/how-much-money-can-you-make-driving-for-uber/


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> My question is: why are you so obsessed with an hourly rate? You're a contractor, you don't get paid an hourly rate so why fixate on it?


It is the best measure of time efficiency.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

1000


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

I shared quite a bit of information about my business - including my hourly average on a daily, weekly, monthly and annual basis - in the quoted post below.

Although my tracking spreadsheet includes all sorts of metrics like revenue$/trip.hour for Uber and Lyft, net.revenue$/mile, trip.miles%total.miles, and occupancy% (the percentage of time that I'm working when I have a paying customer in the car), my average hourly earnings after gas and tolls - or AHEAG - is absolutely my key business metric. I make a living giving people rides, I can only give one ride at time, and there are only so many hours in the day, so I look my time as a resource, and certainly my time both on and off the clock has value.


RioRoja said:


> I've been making this work as a full-time gig for close to 5 years. In late 2014, I started out doing only UberX and Lyft in my 2010 Ford Escape, and at about the one year mark of doing this full time, I sort of admitted to myself, "okay I guess this is what I do now..." and bought a 2014 Ford Transit Connect minivan which added UberXL, LyftXL and UberSelect to the mix. In mid 2017, I bought a 2013 Infiniti JX35 (renamed QX60 in 2014) which added Lyft Lux, Lyft Lux Black and Lyft Lux Black XL to the mix, and then just this summer, I bought a 2016 Lincoln Navigator L, got my PUC LL (luxury limousine) permit and can now do Uber Black & SUV as well as private rides.
> 
> View attachment 353358
> 
> ...


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> I can squeeze 22/hr gross in Houston, tips included, but I have this market figured out to the 'T'. I drive a hybrid and reduce my costs as much as possible while maximizing my deductions.
> 
> I've 18 months left on my B.S. in Computer Science. If I'm not driving I'm studying and coding, sitting with my laptop in my car at the airport.
> 
> I work 30 hours a week and carry 15 units/semester.


I got a coding job before my degree is done. Go for it. Its better because i am getting paid to learn. And, it certainly pays more than uber.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I earn about $7.50 every five minutes. So it's about 90 per hour.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I earn about $7.50 every five minutes. So it's about 90 per hour.
> View attachment 357891


Who cares about the money., you got a point! Add a badge to it and you'll be flying high!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Who cares about the money., you got a point! Add a badge to it and you'll be flying high!


I spend more time on here than driving. It's more rewarding.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


25-30 most days. That includes me actually robbing each passenger


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


$21.00- $28.00 AN HOUR

DRIVING PIZZA !


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

$20+ on a good day, $12 or less on a bad one


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> $21.00- $28.00 AN HOUR
> 
> DRIVING PIZZA !


Driving ? pizzas.
What happens when they're inebriated ? 
Add stops 
Aren't ? notorious for low rating drivers ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> $21.00- $28.00 AN HOUR
> 
> DRIVING PIZZA !


Pizza never expels body fluids upon your seat.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Pizza never expels body fluids upon your seat.


True but both pizza and pax could have greasy bottoms.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> True but both pizza and pax could have greasy bottoms.


I just got my car detailed.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Miami

Around $10 an hour.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Pizza never expels body fluids upon your seat.


I disagree. Pizza grease made from animal fat or milk products. They are fluids that come from the body of a cow. I require all passengers with pizza boxes to use my insulated pizza bag for the trip because otherwise they always leak those fluids onto my seats.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Here in south Orange County, driving Friday and Saturday nights only, I gross about 18-30 per hour, usually on the higher end of that range.
On average I lose anywhere from 22 to 28 percent in operational cost.
So my net is anywhere from $13 to $23 per hour during those hours only.
If I would have to say what is the average I would say about $19/hr after costs.
I drive about 12 hours a week.
If I try to drive outside of the busy hours my net drops to around $7 to $10 per hour.
Completely not worth driving outside of the weekend hours.
I am a mechanic by trade so do my own work, and I get parts at cost since I am the manager here.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

$1.25 every ten minutes.......easy


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Last 3 weeks were 22, 18 and 29. Philly market. Around 20hrs each week give or take. I usually drive Friday and Saturday nights and 1 weeknight. Usually either wed or thurs. 

That’s gross. Net doesn’t help anyone because everyone’s expenses vary


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Bout tree fiddy


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

6 hours 9 minutes $166.80 Friday night.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Last night Friday night was corn on the crap for me.
I am a sad panda. ?

Usually Friday nights are pretty good but for some reason there was not many rides and there was zero surge for me.
I grossed $110 in five hours I also had higher than normal operational costs due to a lot of dead miles.

My operational cost came in at 32% last night which brought my net down to $65 for five hours.
A crappy $13 per hour.

I was taken out twice to the land of $.60 a mile, North Irvine and Costa Mesa.

So I had to hightail it out of there empty, and get south of the Mason Dixon line, where the old fares there are not forgotten, .60 go away go away, go away, go away.

Of course Murphy’s Law kicked in once I had my head on my pillow I could see Laguna Beach lit up cherry red on the map.
But it was too late I had to be at work in a few hours so no surge for me.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Also, I bought a 2016 Ford Fiesta (manual transmission) with only 22,000 miles on it for $8,500.
> 
> If your vehicle is greater than $12,000 value...good luck!!


SMART


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If I was getting paid $15 hr regardless for the completion of x, I rather complete x in 15 mins so I can sleep for 45.

So ask yourself,

would you rather work 60 hrs to get the $1000 or 15 hours to get the $1000 and spend the other 45 hours being your own boss and doing whatever the heck it is you want?

thats why the metrics matter.

but of course in order for this to happen the rates have to be higher ?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If I was getting paid $15 hr regardless for the completion of x, I rather complete x in 15 mins so I can sleep for 45.
> 
> So ask yourself,
> 
> ...


 The absolute best is when guys say, stop looking at your hourly income, because this is not an hourly wage job 
Uber slices and dices and measure so many metrics on drivers as a group, drivers as a region, and down to each individual drivers.

And some guys don't even want to track what they make on an hourly basis.

As Americans we are so bad at math and Uber and Lyft are right there to capitalize on that fact.

But sometimes you have to give credit where credit is due, this was a ballsy, and masterly pulled of heist of both drivers and investors.
It was brilliant in it's simplicity.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

$22-25 about 90% of the time. I get the odd day where I average $15 (which incidentally) is our minimum wage in my market.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Last week was about $10 an hour (before expenses).



Jon77 said:


> The absolute best is when guys say, stop looking at your hourly income, because this is not an hourly wage job
> Uber slices and dices and measure so many metrics on drivers as a group, drivers as a region, and down to each individual drivers.
> 
> And some guys don't even want to track what they make on an hourly basis.
> ...


As taxi drivers we used to do the same thing. During the recession sometimes you would make $30 total (or less!) in 12 hours. But then you would conveniently forget the $10 in gas you had to pay. Often when you did the math after expenses you were making about $2 an hour. But guys would say "you can't figure it up by hourly because for much of the time you aren't working -- you are just sitting at the taxi stand!"

...of course about 50% of the taxi drivers lived in weekly hotels and didn't have personal vehicles. Many had almost no teeth left. This was what you got for working 12-14 hours a day for 6 or 7 days a week for YEARS. Some worked 14-21 days straight without a day off and still lived in daily/weekly hotels.

People just don't like to admit how low the pay is because it is depressing to them. It is the exact same with rideshare as it was with taxi. The main difference is that now you own the vehicle too and have to worry about that!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> I can squeeze 22/hr gross in Houston, tips included, but I have this market figured out to the 'T'. I drive a hybrid and reduce my costs as much as possible while maximizing my deductions.
> 
> I've 18 months left on my B.S. in Computer Science. If I'm not driving I'm studying and coding, sitting with my laptop in my car at the airport.
> 
> I work 30 hours a week and carry 15 units/semester.


$22 an hour equals $10 an hour after pro rating car payments, insurance, gas & maintenance & that's if your lucky so tell the truth on what you really make if you drive for Uber/ Lyft which you probally don't anyways .



ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


$5 an hour net . 60 hours a week .


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> $22 an hour equals $10 an hour after pro rating car payments, insurance, gas & maintenance & that's if your lucky so tell the truth on what you really make if you drive for Uber/ Lyft which you probally don't anyways .


My net earnings are about $15.77/hr based on my data and my CPA's help. I use Quickbooks and thorough mileage and working logs. If you're going to go online, wait for random rides, you'll never make a decent buck doing this. I've learned a lot driving part-time since Fall 2013. I'm thankful I live in a city that moves on its wallet and stomach - it makes predictability great. I'd never drive full-time in a city like Los Angeles.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

$40+/hr for some here, over 50hrs - 1st image Uber XL

Comparable to last year. 2nd image Uber X

Easy money


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> 1,000,000 dollars.... per mile!.... I haul highly illicit, yet lucrative cargo for some regulars. No one suspects... the uber driver.


I ended up with a bunch of crystals in my car once that were identified as meth. Thank God not by a cop, but I did sell that shit to the person that knew what it was. That's probably the only easy money I've made at this gig!



seymour said:


> $40+/hr for some here, over 50hrs - 1st image Uber XL
> 
> Comparable to last year. 2nd image Uber X
> 
> ...


I wish they offered that promotion money in my area! Way too many drivers in my area that "think" you can make that


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


After all the hot air is out of the balloon ? including taxes be lucky if its $10 a hour 
Figures don't lie ~ liars figure


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many drivers think of their income in the form you are asking, $$/hr. If you really wanted to start thinking like a businessman you should be asking what is your revenue/mi. That is much more an accurate reflection on your true return but most drivers don't even track it. Want to make money? Get Smart!


There is many ways to skin a cat. Revenue per mile and $$/hr is interrelated.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

ubermonkey said:


> What's everyone's hourly gross/net
> 
> And how many hours a week/day are you guys working


I gross hourly 47-55 with a passenger in the car driving Uber. Blue Diamond Ant, 3-5% acceptance rate, 10% cancel, 4.95 Stars.
I gross 0 per hour driving for Lyft. I no longer accept Lyft passengers on the platform because the trips don't pay enough.
I gross 45-150 per hour as a Preferred driver. Some of this time is spent parked or indoors with pax providing security.
I gross 400-800 per hour as a Transport driver. I pick up packages & deliver them within an hour, no pax involved.
I drive 20-30 hours per 7 day week.
I work 50-70 hours per 7 day week
I sleep 2 hours every 12 hours, shave, shower, change clothes, & repeat daily.


----------

